

You Probably Shouldn't Be Nesting Your CSS - sriharis
http://sriharisriraman.in/blog/2013/09/08/dont-nest-css/

======
DigitalSea
This is an issue with most CSS pre-processors: they make nesting easy to use
in CSS, but the generated CSS usually results in sometimes extremely long
selector strings that it makes it a nightmare to override styling in your
media queries. I tend to try and not nest where possible and if I do, I keep
it to a maximum of two levels, anything more specific and you're creating
problems and extra work for yourself.

